# Caspar Olevianus and the Old Perspective on Paul



## dannyhyde (Nov 15, 2007)

Here is a brief snippet from Dr. Clark's paper at the Evangelical Theological Society today...
http://www.oceansideurc.org/ - Pilgrims & Parish (Danny Hyde) - - Caspar Olevianus and the Old Perspective on Paul


----------

